# Auto train Coach Dining after 1/20/20



## MDRailfan (Dec 26, 2019)

Will the Cross Country Cafe on the Auto Train be the same menu as the National Cafe menu? I noticed that even the sleeper menu has been removed from their link. If it is different, when might they post it? I did not care for the cafe salad on the SS a few weeks ago. Was wilted!


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Dec 26, 2019)

We just don’t know.

Wilted salad is unfortunate, but it is a Vender, Transportation, or storage issue. 

Of course the important issue was the quality of the food served to you, and not what when wrong or where. Multiple areas to fail when dealing with a short shelf life.


----------



## RichieRich (Dec 26, 2019)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> Multiple areas to fail when dealing with a short shelf life.


That's their explanation for the great AT banana famine (for 2 months). But they're back.


----------



## MDRailfan (Dec 26, 2019)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> We just don’t know.
> 
> Wilted salad is unfortunate, but is a Vender, Transportation, or storage issue.
> 
> Of course the important issue was the quality of the food served to you, and not what when wrong or where. Multiple areas to fail when dealing with a short shelf life.



Regardless, the cafe car menu has a lot to be desired..Will stop before and pack things to eat in cooler bag.

Going on next LD trip next Nov(coming home 2 days before Thanksgiving) and taking 91 going and 98 return both in sleeper so here's hoping they change the current sleeper menu..If not I hope it tastes good!

Oh, I got the lower price on 91 before it catches up to SM's prices. Did not realize that different sleeping cars has different prices/points. 12 car on mine was cheaper than 10 car on 98 and 11 car cheaper than 10 car on 91. I guess that's what they mean when they say online..."2 at this price".


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Dec 26, 2019)

The great Banana Famine?

Missed that one. Really we do have a coming issue with a blight, but not yet. Not sure how or why Amtrak would cut banana from the menu as there cheap, and plentiful.


----------



## RichieRich (Dec 30, 2019)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> The great Banana Famine?
> 
> Missed that one. Really we do have a coming issue with a blight, but not yet. Not sure how or why Amtrak would cut banana from the menu as there cheap, and plentiful.



To save a dime!!! As a "commuter" on the AT...I offered to swing by the COSTCO and buy them a crate of bananas! LOL But "no"...by some regulation I couldn't. Like giving them a DVD from RedBox.....they stopped movies so as to not pay "royalties". As all the old amenities disappear, and the rates go up...wonder where all that money is going?!?


----------



## lordsigma (Jan 4, 2020)

What the coach cafe menu will look like following 1/20 is a mystery. There is currently an extremely limited cafe menu in the lounge cars on the auto train (with many less options than even the regular national cafe menu - most people use them for buying alcoholic beverages while sitting in the lounge.) they offer only a few items since everyone gets free meals in the dining car. The main highlight is that you can get a breakfast sandwich if you want something more substantial than what is offered in the continental breakfast. Once the diner goes away they need to dramatically expand the menu.


----------

